
New Evidence Supports Theory of Extraterrestrial Impact - J3L2404
http://www.ia.ucsb.edu/pa/display.aspx?pkey=2748
======
EzGraphs
With apologies to scientists who automatically read "Extraterrestrial" and
think "beyond earth"...

Did anyone else see this title and expect to see a story about a flying saucer
crash and little green men? :)

~~~
domwood
Guilty, ha. Recommend editing to: "New Evidence Supports Theory of
Extraterrestrial (no, not aliens you fool) Impact"

------
arethuza
Worth noting that this about an impact causing the Younger Dryas (AKA Long
Lomond Readvance)

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Younger_Dryas>

A lot of the interesting features on Scottish mountains (e.g. very obvious
periglacial trimlines) date to this period.

Edit: It's interesting that the article talks about multiple impacts -
including one in the Middle East, perhaps the origin of what became the
accounts of the destruction of Sodom and Gomorrah. Complete speculation on my
behalf, of course!

